# Sonido en los parlantes de mi amplificador



## shinseiky (May 24, 2009)

ola a todos ,mi pregunta es  cuando conecto mi parlante a mi amplificador y estando sin señal y sin volumen se escucha un sonido que la verdad no me gusta y no se que hacer para que cuando conecte mi amplificador a mi parlante y este sin volumen , no se escuche nada silencio ps jajaja ayudemne ps


----------



## Tacatomon (May 24, 2009)

Mira, no describes bien que sonido presenta tu amplificador a la salida de parlantes, es como un zumbido, siseo, o cuando golpeas la unidad.

Ademas, hablas de un amplificador hecho por ti, uno de marca, un amplificador de casa...


----------



## shinseiky (May 24, 2009)

es un amplificador hecho x mi ,es con el la4440 y con control de tonos y todo va como la mola pero cuando conecto el parlante  al amplificador este emite un sonido como si fuere interferencia y nose le he puesto capacitores,resistencias a la salida y nada sigue ese sonido


----------



## Mandrake (May 24, 2009)

Shinseiky, la ganancia de voltaje de ese amplificador es de 51,5 dB (375,83 veces), yo te aconsejo lo siguiente:


¿Que control de tonos tiene?, ¿es del tipo activo o pasivo?. Si puede, suba el esquematico del control.
Verifica que el circuito de su amplificador, sea igual al esquematico que adjunto.
Si el control de tonos es del tipo activo, entonces conecte solamente el amplificador y el parlante (sin el control de tonos). ¿Persiste el ruido en la salida?.


----------



## shinseiky (May 25, 2009)

este es el diagrama del amplificador


----------



## Mandrake (May 26, 2009)

Shinseiky, sigue las siguientes recomendaciones:


El unico error que yo encuentro, es que las resistencias R13 y R15 no estan conectadas a los pines 10 y 12 respectivamente del integrado.
Para disminuir la ganancia del amplificador, pon una resistencia de 220 ohm, entre el pin 1 y el condensador C9 (47 uF). Con esa modificacion, la ganancia sera de 43,39 dB.
Coloca en paralelo: una resistencia de 30 Kohm y un condensador de 100 pF, desde el pin 2 hacia GND.

Mantenga el control del microfono al minimo.


----------



## shinseiky (May 30, 2009)

gracias lo voy a intentar


----------

